#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-05-02
<b3torojas> hola necesito ayuda
<b3torojas> se me fue la luz en medio de la instalacion de ubuntu 12.04!!
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-05-04
<DQ177> Hol
<DQ177> hola
<DQ177> alguno con conocimientos en Grub?
<DQ177> al que pueda consultar, y disculpen ya investiguee y google pero la verdad es como leer chino ahi cosas que se me escapan
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-05-05
<luisc> hola
